# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  RF LINEAR

## Dimi

Χαιρετώ όλο το forum!
Πρόσφατα, ένας γνωστός μου έδωσε το συνημμένο σχηματικό, με σκοπό να του φτιάξω ένα λαμπάτο LINEAR.
Έχει ένα CB, με το οποίο επικοινωνεί με το εξοχικό του, αλλά με δυσκολία και σκέφτηκε να του αυξήσει λίγο την ισχύ.
Θέτω, λοιπόν, υπόψη όλων των ειδικών πάνω στην RF το LINEAR αυτό και παρακαλώ να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας. Είναι σωστό? Θα δουλέψει χωρίς προβλήματα? Μήπως παίρνει βελτιώσεις?
Επίσης, οι δίοδοι 70R2RS μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με τίποτε πιο κοινές?
Και τέλος, επειδή έχω ξεχωριστό μετ/στή 12,6V/5A, θα μπορούσα με αυτόν να τροφοδοτήσω τα νήματα των 6146Β σε σειρά και επίσης να δώσω 12V και στο ρελέ?
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντηση...

----------


## aeonios

Γεια σου Δημήτρη. 

Η γνώμη μου είναι αντί να φτιάξει linear να βελτιώσει τις κεραίες του αφού έχει οριακή επικοινωνία ήδη και υποθέτω πως κανένα σημείο της επαφής δεν είναι κινητό αλλά είναι σταθερό. 
Προφανώς στο δικό σου σενάριο θα χρειαστεί 2 linear ένα για κάθε σημείο που θα εμπλέκεται στην επικοινωνία. Ασε που είναι καραπαράνομο...

----------


## GREG

φιλε Δημητρη 
το σχεδιο σου ειναι HF δηλαδη 0-30 
κατι που δεν σου πολυχρειαζεται ειναι και 
ακριβοτερο ....μπορεις να φτιαξεις κατι παρομοιο
και πιο ευκολο μια EL 519  ΑΛΛΑ τι να κατσεις να φτιαξεις 
οταν το ZETAGI τον 100αρι τον βρησκεις 80-100ε
Μαλλον το καλυτερο να ψηλωσεις την κεραια σου 
κανα 2 μετρα και καθαρισες...υπαρχουν και 30βατα αυτοκινητου
με 20 ε-30ε....κανουν δουλεια στoυς 27.....

----------


## TSAKALI

εχει ενα λαθος το σχεδιο .
ειναι λαθος η συνδεσμολογια του ποτενσιομετρου των 50 κιλοωμ/50βαττ
που εχει στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου.
ετσι οπως ειναι , αν δεν ειναι στη μεση , παει παραπανω ταση στον εναν η
στον αλλον ηλεκτρολυτικο (100μ/500).
το μπαμ ειναι..αναποφεκτο  :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Συνονόματε Δημήτρη
Ειχα φτιαξει μια κατασκευή λινεαρ για cb πριν 20 + κατι χρονια με μια EL 519 και δουλευε μια χαρά .
Ειχα κανει προχειρο σχεδιο τοτε σε ενα χαρτι ,και στο ανεβαζω με scanner ,σε δυο μερη γιατι δεν χωραγε ολο το χαρτι στο scanner μεγαλυτερο απο Α6 βλεπετε χα χα .
Για το κυκλωμα του ρελέ επαιρνα ταση απο το δευτερεύων των νηματων 6.3 volt τα εκανα dc με διπλοανορθωση και με regulator 7812 σταθεροποιηση για τον ρελε .
Ρελε καλυτερα να βαλεις καποιον που ειναι σαν βαση λυχνιας ,γιατι ο μικρος που ειχα βαλει στην αρχή σαν το σχεδιο ,παθαινε τρεμουλο και τρεμοπαιζε με την rf.
Zηλευω πολλες φορες την σημερινη τεχνολογια ,που ολα ειναι ευκολα με το pc (μια εικονα ειναι χιλιες λεξεις) και με την ζεστη κουβεντουλα απο το forum ,τοτε για να μου πουν μεγαλυτεροι και πιο εμπειροι απο μενα το κυκλωμα του ρελε μου το λεγανε βημα-βημα μεσω συχνοτητας  :Unsure: ,αρα καταλαβαινετε οι νεωτεροι ποσο δυσκολα ηταν για μας οταν ειμαστε νεοι στον χωρο  :Sad: .Και τοτε οι παλαιοι δεν λεγανε και τοσο ευκολα την τεχνογνωσια,αλλα με ειχαν καταλαβει οτι ημουνα μαμούνι πιτσιρικάς και ηθελα να το φτιαξω οπωσδηποτε ,και μου ειπαν το κυκλωμα του ρελε ,γιατι εκει κολαγα τα αλλα ηταν ευκολα σχετικα ,τυφλοσουρτης σχεδον απο τα μεσαια με τις ΕL 519.
Δεν ειχαμε τοτε Henry για τα πηνια  :Lol: ,απλα σπειρες και διατομη γνωριζαμε .Τα τσοκ ειναι αυτα με πορσελανη και με σπειρες χαλκου επανω σαν τα λαμπατα των FM ,απλα τους ειχα βγαλει μερικες σπειρες .
Δεν εχω φωτος απο αυτο το μηχανημα αλλα εβγαζε ανετα με 4 watts οδηγηση 80-100 watt .
Ανοδικα πεφτανε 840 volt dc στην EL 519 .

Καθε παρατηρηση δεκτή παιδιά. :Smile: 
Και δη απο τον φιλο  Σάββα που απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι της παλιας σχολης. :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να κάνω ένα σχόλιο πάνω στον ενισχυτή βραχέων κυμάτων γειωμένου πλέγματος με τις 2 6146: Δεν θα λειτουργήσει σωστά διότι το ανασταλτικό πλέγμα (g3) των λυχνιών είναι εσωτερικά συνδεδεμένο με την κάθοδο. Κατά τη λειτουργία θα ανατροφοδοτήσει μέσω των ενδοχωρητικοτήτων ισχύ από την άνοδο προς την κάθοδο και πιθανό να αυτοταλαντώσει και χρειαστεί εξουδετέρωση. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν λειτουργούν σωστά σε συνγεσμολογία γειωμένου πλέγματος τέτοιου τύπου τετραοδικές λυχνίες δέσμης ή πέντοδοι όπως οι 6L6, 807, 1625, 6146, ΕL84, EL/PL504. Λειτουργούν άριστα όσες πετοδοι έχουν εξωτερική σύνδεση του g3 (σε ξεχωριστό ακροδέκτη της βάσης τους) ή τέτροδοι χωρίς g3 όπως οι 813, EL/PL509, EL/PL519, EL34, 4-400, 4-1000, 4CX..... (φάροι) και, βέβαια, οι τριοδικές υψηλής συχνότητας 811, 572Β, 3CX..., 3-500Z.

----------


## Dimi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!
Θα λάβω σοβαρά υπόψη τις υποδείξεις σας.
Το σχέδιό σου, weather1967, φαίνεται καλό και το αντέγραψα. Μήπως υπάρχει τίποτε ανάλογο και με καμιά άλλη λάμπα? (εκτός αυτών που ορθά απέκλεισε ο τρελός επιστήμονας)...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Συνονόματε Δημήτρη
> Ειχα φτιαξει μια κατασκευή λινεαρ για cb πριν 20 + κατι χρονια με μια EL 519 και δουλευε μια χαρά...



Τί μου θύμισες, Δημήτρη!
Το δικό μου παρόμοιο "CB 100W linear", το είχα φτιάξει περίπου την ίδια εποχή. Πριν 25 ακριβώς χρόνια, το 1984. Την αξέχαστη "χρυσή εποχή του CB". 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πια για να το φωτογραφήσω, διότι όταν πήρα την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, το 1987, το διέλυσα για εξαρτήματα. 
Υπάρχουν όμως οι σημειώσεις και τα σχέδια από τη μελέτη και την κατασκευή του.
Δεν έχω σκάνερ, γιαυτό φωτογράφησα το τελικό σχέδιο και την πίσω πλευρά του και επισυνάπτω τη φωτογραφίες. 
Για να διευκολύνω την ανάγνωση, με την ΕL519 σε τάξη ΑΒ1 και συνδεσμολογία grounded grid , με DC input 150W (Va=760V & Ia=200mA), με RF input 4W είχα 90W RF output (Power Gain 13.5 dB, efficiency 60% περίπου).

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο βρε συ Κώστα πολυ ωραιο σχεδιο για την εποχή με τα τοσα λιγα μεσα που ειχαμε ,εσυ και αν εισαι μπαρουτοκαπνισμενος με αυτα  :Biggrin: .Εγω ημουν 1 χρονο αργοτερα απο σενα το 1985 χρυση εποχη τα 80's για τα CB,για να μου πουνε το σχεδιο του ρελε μου ειχαν βγαλει το λαδι οι παλαιοί ,αφου ακομα μου εχει μεινη αυτο χα χα !!.Που τοτε βιβλια και ιντερνετ για να τα βρω ημουν και πιτσιρικάς 18 χρονών,και ρωταγα απο την συχνοτητα.
Σωστος για τα VK200 των FM και εγώ τα ειχα δοκιμασει ,και δεν καναν δουλεια,εγώ ειχα βρει μια καλυτερευση οταν ειχα αφαιρεση μερικες σπειρες απο τα τσοκ ανοδου αυτα που βαζαμε στα λαμπατα των FM.

Edit:Κώστα μια σημειωση ,τον μετασχηματιστη σου τον βλεπω μικρο για το ρευμα ανοδου ,επειδη δεν παιρνεις απο μεσαια ληψη παρα απο τα ακρα και ειναι 150 mA,και τα ανοδικα χονδρικα τα κανω ποιο πολλα απο τα 740 volt ,καπου στα 700 χ 1,41 =987 volt ,παντα χονδρικα το χ 1,41 .Βλεπω εχεις μια αντισταση 10 ohm ,αλλα δεν νομιζω να κοβει τοσο πολυ ?

YΓ :Xαίρομαι να βλεπω σχέδια στο χέρι  :Smile:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Μπραβο βρε συ Κώστα πολυ ωραιο σχεδιο για την εποχή με τα τοσα λιγα μεσα που ειχαμε ,εσυ και αν εισαι μπαρουτοκαπνισμενος με αυτα .Εγω ημουν 1 χρονο αργοτερα απο σενα το 1985 χρυση εποχη τα 80's για τα CB,για να μου πουνε το σχεδιο του ρελε μου ειχαν βγαλει το λαδι οι παλαιοί ,αφου ακομα μου εχει μεινη αυτο χα χα !!.Που τοτε βιβλια και ιντερνετ για να τα βρω ημουν και πιτσιρικάς 18 χρονών,και ρωταγα απο την συχνοτητα...



Ναι, Δημήτρη, πολύ σωστά τα λες! Δεν υπήρχαν πολλά μέσα τότε, αλλά υπήρχε μεγάλη όρεξη, μεράκι και πάθος για πειραματισμό. Μαθαίναμε πειραματιζόμενοι, διαβάζοντας ό,τι βιβλία και περιοδικά μπορούσαμε να βρούμε και συζητώντας στον αέρα.
 Όχι όπως τώρα: "Είδα αυτό" (λινκ) ή "δες εδώ" (λινκ) ή "βοήθεια, μου έχει βάλει ο καθηγητής μου την τάδε εργασία και πρέπει να την παραδώσω".
Εμένα Δημήτρη δεν μου έδειξε, ούτε με βοήθησε κανένας. Και, όπως ξέρεις, ούτε οι σπουδές μου ή η δουλειά μου έχουν κάποια σχέση με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
 Όπως βλέπω στις σημειώσεις μου, το αρχικό σχέδιο, δημοσιευμένο σε περιοδικό -"Ηλεκτρονικές Κατασκευές"?- υπήρχε και σε  κιτ του "POP 22 W", που είχε 7150 δρχ. Επίσης στην "Τεχνική Εκλογή" (τ.201 σελ.281). Η EL519
είχε τότε 780 δρχ.
Για να φτάσω στο τελικό σχέδιο, χρειάστηκε πολλή μελέτη σε ξένα περιοδικά και βιβλία, κυρίως στο "Radio Amateur Handbook", που το είχαμε σαν ευαγγέλιο, καθώς και πολλοί υπολογισμοί, δοκιμές και πειραματισμοί. 
Όπως έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα, χρησιμοποιούσαμε κρυφά το CB κλπ. σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό, διότι η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ήταν τότε για πολλούς από μας "άπιαστο όνειρο". Σήμερα η πρόσβαση στην άδεια είναι εύκολη, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται. 
Όσο για τον μετασχηματιστή (ονομαστικά "2Χ350V/300mA"), τελικά απέδειξε στην πράξη ότι δεν ήταν "μικρός". Οι μετρήσεις της ανορθωμένης τάσης, που αναγράφονται στο σχέδιο, είναι σωστές και πραγματικές : 960/760VDC (εν κενώ/με φορτίο 200mA). Va=760V, Ia=200mA.

----------


## Dimi

Κώστα και Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχέδια. Έχω καταλήξει τελικά στην ΕL519, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω ένα απροσδόκητο προβληματάκι. Ενώ έχω κάποιες ΕL519 (καινούριες), διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχω βάσεις. Ούτε μία! Μάλλον θα ψάξω για καμιά πεταμένη ασπρόμαυρη TV, να βγάλω μία!

Κώστα, συμφωνώ μ' αυτά που γράφεις. Παράλληλη πορεία πρέπει να έχουμε ακολουθήσει και μάλιστα την ίδια περίπου εποχή. Κι εγώ, μη έχοντας άδεια, υπήρξα για πολλά χρόνια DXer των 27ΜΗΖ! Χωρίς να έχω επαγγελματικά καμιά σχέση με την RF.

Δύσκολα χρόνια τότε, αλλά ωραία. Με πολύ πάθος και μεράκι. Με ισχύ μηδαμινή ξοδεύαμε ατέλειωτες ώρες στον αέρα καθημερινά. Και μετά ατέλειωτες ημέρες αναμονής για QSL. Έχω μαζέψει κανά δυο χιλιάδες κάρτες κι ένα σωρό μικροσουβενίρ απ' όλο σχεδόν τον κόσμο.

Και, όπως τα όνειρα επιστρέφουν, έτσι κι η τεχνολογία των '80 επιστρέφει για να πάρει εκδίκηση! Τότε που χρειαζόμουν ένα LINEAR δεν μπόρεσα να το κατασκευάσω. Το κάνω όμως σήμερα, έστω για λογαριασμό άλλου! Μόλις βρω μια βάση magnoval, αρχίζω το μοντάρισμα. Και θ' ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες να το δείτε και να βαθμολογήσετε την επίδοσή μου στις κατασκευές. 

Εσύ, πάντως, Κώστα παίρνεις ΑΡΙΣΤΑ, όπως και ο Δημήτρης με τις μετεωρολογικές του κατασκευές!

Καλό ξημέρωμα λοιπόν και... τα ξαναλέμε.

ΥΓ:
Έχω δύο ολοκαίνουργιες *814*, στα κουτιά τους, με τις βάσεις τους! Γίνεται τίποτε μ' αυτές; Κανά linear για βραχέα; Το θέλω για δική μου χρήση (μου άνοιξε η όρεξη). Λογικά θα πρέπει να βγάζουν αρκετά βατάκια power output.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Κώστα και Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχέδια. Έχω καταλήξει τελικά στην ΕL519, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω ένα απροσδόκητο προβληματάκι. Ενώ έχω κάποιες ΕL519 (καινούριες), διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχω βάσεις. Ούτε μία! Μάλλον θα ψάξω για καμιά πεταμένη ασπρόμαυρη TV, να βγάλω μία!....



Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Χαίρομαι που έχουμε περάσει και οι τρεις από τους ίδιους αξέχαστους δρόμους. Δεν αποκλείεται μάλιστα να είχαμε συναντηθεί στον αέρα. Απ' ότι βλέπω, είχες μεγάλη όρεξη και δραστηριότητα και φοβερές  επιδόσεις!
Ναι, η EL519 είναι δοκιμασμένη και άριστη για αυτή τη δουλειά. Μπορείς εύκολα να ακολουθήσεις το βασικό δοκιμασμένο σχέδιο, χωρίς όλα τα δευτερεύοντα "τσουμπλέκια".
Όσο για τη βάση, μην ψάχνεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Μπορείς να στηρίξεις τη λάμπα "ξάπλα" στο πλάι και να κολλήσεις τις συνδέσεις κατ'ευθείαν στα ποδαράκια, χωρίς την παρεμβολή βάσης. Ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κομμάτι πλακέτα τυπωμένου αντί για βάση. Και όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, για την RF αυτό είναι προτιμότερο από τη βάση.
Για τις 814, σίγουρα θα γίνεται, αλλά γιατί να ξεκινήσεις από την αρχή, όταν έχεις έτοιμη λύση; 
Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## weather1967

[QUOTE=Dimi;324885]

Εσύ, πάντως, Κώστα παίρνεις ΑΡΙΣΤΑ, όπως και ο Δημήτρης με τις μετεωρολογικές του κατασκευές!

Καλό ξημέρωμα λοιπόν και... τα ξαναλέμε.

QUOTE]

Σέ ευχαριστώ συνονόματε ,εγώ το έριξα στα μετεωρολογικά και μου περασε το μεγαλο παθος της RF ,αλλά νοιώθω οτι το σαράκι πάντα ειναι μεσα μας  :Smile: .
Τελικά βρέ παιδιά αναπολούμε ολοι το παρελθόν βλεπω,και χαιρομαι που τα λεω με συναδελφους χομπύστες απο το παρελθον,σιγουρα θα τα εχουμε πει στα 27 άρια την δεκαετια του 80 ,ηταν η εποχη που και τα 40 καναλια ηταν ολα γεματα και για να μιλησεις λιγο ησυχα επρεπε να πας μια 40 αδα πανω η κατω απο τα normal.
Τό τι γραντζάρισμα εκο και rorrer beep επεφτε δεν λεγεται χα χα .
Αλλά η μεγάλη φάση ήταν στο κανάλι 13 με τους νταλικιέρηδες,με τις χαρακτηριστικές αγριοφωναρες Τάσο -τάσο και scania εισαι εδώ ? ,να πεταγεται ενας ασχετος και να του απαντάει : Φίλε ο Τάσος παει προς νερου του περιμενε λιγο ,α οκ να λεει ο αλλος  :Lol: ,εκει εκανα ακουστήρι μιλαμε για τρελλες καταστάσεις.

Δυστυχώς για την 814 δεν κατέχω κατι .
Καλη κατασκευή σου ευχομαι και μην ξεχάσεις ρελέ να βάλεις τυπου που μπαινει σε βαση λυχνιας ,για να μην εχει τζιτζιρισματα απο την RF.
Ο Κώστας εκανε τρομερα καλη δουλεια ,εκανε και μετρησεις κιολας εργαστηριακες ,εγώ παλι ημουν πιο πολυ πρακτικος τις μετρησεις τις επαιρνα απο τα κοντρολάκια  :Biggrin: .
Τελικά ο Κώστας βλεπω ειναι πολυ καλος σε πατεντες,οντως πολυ καλη ιδεα η λαμπα να μπει οριζοντια σε διατρητη πλακετα ,οταν δεν ειχα χώρο στο κουτι την εβαζα την λυχνια οριζοντια εκανα ενα λαμακη L και εβαζα την βαση εκει.
Να συμπληρώσω γιατι με τον Κώστα παμε σαν τους Χιώτες  :Rolleyes: ,αν δεν βρεις βαση EL-519 στην διατρητη πλακετα Δημήτρη μπορεις να βαλεις την λυχνια σαν βαση,οπως πολυ σωστά προειπε ο Κώστας ,παιρνεις 2 μικρες γωνίες 2,5 χ 2,5 cm , ανοιγης 2 τρυπες στην πλακετα και με 2 βιδες και παξιμαδια στερεωνεις την μια μερια απο τις γωνιες εκει ,και απο την αλλη μερια τις στερεωνεις στο σασσί.

Εdit : Kώστα ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες με την τεχνογνωσία ,γνωσεις απο βιβλία και απο διαλογους μεσω ραδιοσυχνοτητας,ειδικα εσυ ησουν και μεγαλυτερος ,εγώ ημουν πιο μικρος τοτε και δεν μου περισσευαν χρήματα για handbook ηταν και πανακριβο τοτε ,και το εβρισκες μονο σε μεγαλα βιβλιοπωλεια ,ασε που δεν ηξερα και Αγγλικά καλά ,Τεχνικη εκλογη-Ηλεκτρονικες επιλογες του Νόστη - και Ερασιτεχνη παιρνα στις αρχές του 1980 .Αλλα ο πιο μεγαλος δασκαλος που καταλαβα πολλα ηταν η πράξη-πειραματισμος

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζω για κατασκευές από τα παλιά. Δυστυχώς τώρα και τα 40 κανάλια του CB είναι σχεδόν τελείως άδεια από Έλληνες CBers, μόνο που και που ακούω κάποιους Ιταλούς, Ρώσους ή Ισπανούς όταν έχει πέρασμα. Τα χρόνια πέρασαν αντεπιστρεπτί για το CB και το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και όσοι βγαίνουν στον αέρα πλέον συζητούν τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Πάντως ήταν ωραίες και δημιουργικές εποχές...
Δημήτρη weather, πολύ μου αρέσουν οι μετεωρολογικές σου κατασκευές αλλά δεν έχω πια το κουράγιο να ασχοληθώ (σκέψου ότι όταν ήμουν φοιτητής είχαμε ασχοληθεί με τα σήματα ELF και με το φαινόμενο ΒΑΝ-πρόγνωση σεισμών).

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζω για κατασκευές από τα παλιά. Δυστυχώς τώρα και τα 40 κανάλια του CB είναι σχεδόν τελείως άδεια από Έλληνες CBers, μόνο που και που ακούω κάποιους Ιταλούς, Ρώσους ή Ισπανούς όταν έχει πέρασμα. Τα χρόνια πέρασαν αντεπιστρεπτί για το CB και το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και όσοι βγαίνουν στον αέρα πλέον συζητούν τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Πάντως ήταν ωραίες και δημιουργικές εποχές...



Φίλε Δημήτρη, το ενδιαφέρον και η αγάπη σου για τις "κατασκευές από τα παλιά" είναι γνωστό -και όχι μόνο από τα "Αρχεία" που ανεβάζεις!
Επιφυλάσσομαι λοιπόν να παρουσιάσω εν καιρώ και άλλα τέτοια σχέδια, από τους φακέλους με τις σημειώσεις μου.  
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι οι εποχές εκείνες ήταν "ωραίες και δημιουργικές". Και ότι "τα χρόνια πέρασαν ανεπιστρεπτί" για το CB (όπως το χρησιμοποιούσαμε τότε στην Ελλάδα).
Όχι όμως και για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό!
Καταφεύγαμε τότε αναγκαστικά στη "μπάντα πολιτών" ή τις ραδιοφωνικές μπάντες (μεσαία ή FM) για να τις χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό, αφού ο αληθινός ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός ήταν απροσπέλαστος για τους περισσότερους από εμάς.
Εσύ όμως είχες ήδη καταφέρει να κατακτήσεις την πολυπόθητη άδεια σε νεαρή ηλικία και ήσουνα ήδη ραδιοερασιτέχνης, με αξιοθαύμαστες επιδόσεις στο χειριστήριο και τις κατασκευές. Και με αξιόλογες και ποιοτικές δημοσιεύσεις στο περιοδικό "SV Νέα" της ΕΕΡ, οι οποίες και στάθηκαν αφορμή να θελήσω να σε γνωρίσω και να γίνουμε φίλοι. Και, εκτός των άλλων, να μου γνωρίσεις και το παρόν σάιτ.
Είναι φυσικό να απογοητεύεσαι, συγκρίνοντας με τη σημερινή κατάσταση 
στο χόμπυ. Όμως ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός δεν πέθανε!





> ...Kώστα ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες με την τεχνογνωσία ,γνωσεις απο βιβλία και απο διαλογους μεσω ραδιοσυχνοτητας,ειδικα εσυ ησουν και μεγαλυτερος ,εγώ ημουν πιο μικρος τοτε και δεν μου περισσευαν χρήματα για handbook ηταν και πανακριβο τοτε ,και το εβρισκες μονο σε μεγαλα βιβλιοπωλεια ,ασε που δεν ηξερα και Αγγλικά καλά ,Τεχνικη εκλογη-Ηλεκτρονικες επιλογες του Νόστη - και Ερασιτεχνη παιρνα στις αρχές του 1980 .Αλλα ο πιο μεγαλος δασκαλος που καταλαβα πολλα ηταν η πράξη-πειραματισμος



Δημήτρη όταν γνώρισα το "ευαγγέλιο του ραδιοερασιτέχνη", το "Radio Amateur's Ηandbook", ήμουνα και εγώ πολύ νεαρής ηλικίας. Πήγαινα στην Αμερικανική βιβλιοθήκη στην οδό Σταδίου για να το διαβάζω. Απέκτησα δικό μου πολύ αργότερα, σε ηλικία 27 ετών (1969), όταν υπηρετούσα σαν έφεδρος αξιωματικός στη Χίο. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν επιτρεπόταν να το έχω μαζί μου στη Μονάδα. Στην "Τεχνική Εκλογή" ήμουνα συνδρομητής από την αρχή. Επίσης διάβαζα τα "Ηλεκτρονικά Νέα και άλλα περιοδικά. Κυρίως ξένα, αφού άλλα αξιόλογα ελληνικά δεν υπήρχαν. Αυτά που ανέφερες παρουσιάστηκαν αργότερα και φυσικά τα έπαιρνα και εγώ. 
Αλλά συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και προσυπογράφω ασυζητητί ότι ο μεγαλύτερος δάσκαλος ήταν η πράξη, ο πειραματισμός.

----------


## Dimi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
Τι ωραία κουβέντα, και πόσες νοσταλγικές αναμνήσεις! Αν όμως "τα χρόνια  πέρασαν ανεπιστρεπτί για το CB, σίγουρα δεν πέρασαν για το  ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό", όμως εμείς οι παλαιότεροι αργούμε κάπως να προσαρμοστούμε στις νέες εξελίξεις της τεχνολογίας. Ποιος ξέρει τί μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον...Όχι, πάντως, θηριώδη μηχανήματα και λαμπάτες κατασκευές! Το πιο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα κυκλοφορούμε με πομποδέκτες τσέπης...
Πολύ ωραία βρήκα τελικά την ιδέα για τη στήριξη της EL519 σε διάτρητη πλακέτα! Κι όπως σωστά παρατήρησε ο Κώστας μια τέτοια λύση είναι για την RF "προτιμότερη από τη βάση".
Αυτά και θα έχω το νου μου για κάποιο ακόμα σχετικό σχέδιο, που θα ξεθάψετε από το αρχείο σας!
Εντωμεταξύ έχω συγκεντρώσει τα υλικά και μόλις βρω το κατάλληλο σασσί, αρχίζω την κατασκευή. Έχω κάποια κουτιά κατασκευών και κάνω μετρήσεις σε ποιο θα χωρέσουν πιο άνετα τα εξαρτήματα.
Χαιρετώ

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
> Τι ωραία κουβέντα, και πόσες νοσταλγικές αναμνήσεις! Αν όμως "τα χρόνια  πέρασαν ανεπιστρεπτί για το CB, σίγουρα δεν πέρασαν για το  ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό", όμως εμείς οι παλαιότεροι αργούμε κάπως να προσαρμοστούμε στις νέες εξελίξεις της τεχνολογίας. Ποιος ξέρει τί μας επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον...Όχι, πάντως, θηριώδη μηχανήματα και λαμπάτες κατασκευές! Το πιο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα κυκλοφορούμε με πομποδέκτες τσέπης...
> Εντωμεταξύ έχω συγκεντρώσει τα υλικά και μόλις βρω το κατάλληλο σασσί, αρχίζω την κατασκευή. Έχω κάποια κουτιά κατασκευών και κάνω μετρήσεις σε ποιο θα χωρέσουν πιο άνετα τα εξαρτήματα.
> Χαιρετώ



Σωστά, Δημήτρη. Πρώτα βρίσκουμε τα υλικά και μετά το κουτί, ώστε να τα χωράει άνετα. Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία. 
Και οπωσδήποτε η πρόοδος της τεχνολογίας δεν μας απαγορεύει να ασχοληθούμε με κατασκευές "ρετρό" (λαμπάτα κλπ). Ο ερασιτέχνης δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθεί την τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας, όπως ο επαγγελματίας.

----------


## weather1967

> Πολύ χαίρομαι που διαβάζω για κατασκευές από τα παλιά. Δυστυχώς τώρα και τα 40 κανάλια του CB είναι σχεδόν τελείως άδεια από Έλληνες CBers, μόνο που και που ακούω κάποιους Ιταλούς, Ρώσους ή Ισπανούς όταν έχει πέρασμα. Τα χρόνια πέρασαν αντεπιστρεπτί για το CB και το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και όσοι βγαίνουν στον αέρα πλέον συζητούν τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Πάντως ήταν ωραίες και δημιουργικές εποχές...
> Δημήτρη weather, πολύ μου αρέσουν οι μετεωρολογικές σου κατασκευές αλλά δεν έχω πια το κουράγιο να ασχοληθώ (σκέψου ότι όταν ήμουν φοιτητής είχαμε ασχοληθεί με τα σήματα ELF και με το φαινόμενο ΒΑΝ-πρόγνωση σεισμών).



Να σαι καλα συνονοματε Δημητρη ,και ο δικος σου ζηλος ειναι αξιοθαυμαστος ,ειδικα με τα σχεδια που εχεις συγκεντρωσει και ανεβασει στα articles .
Πιστευω οτι το νετ ειναι ο λογος που εχει φυγει η μεγαλη αγαπη απο τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες συχνοτητες ,τα λενε ολοι στο νετ ,μοιραζουν φωτος στον αυτο χρονο κ.τ.λ .
Το φαινομενο ΒΑΝ παντως απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ακουγοντας διαφορα απο εδω και απο εκει ,εχω καταληξει στο προσωπικο συμπερασμα : 
1) H δεν ειχε καλα αποτελεσματα και εγκαταλειφθηκε η προσπαθεια.
2) Η ηταν πολυ καλο και αποτελεσματικο και αυτο οπως συνηθως φερνει κακιες ζηλιες μεταξυ μας (ειμαστε και λαος που δεν εμπορουμε να συνεργαστουμε ,παρα ο καθενας θελει να εχει την δικια του σημαια)και γινανε οι επιστημονες μαλλιά - κουβάρια να βγαζουν τα ματια τους .Με αποτελεσμα το γνωστο και μη εξαιρετεο Ελληνικό μπάχαλο.

Ενα απο τα δύο παιζει κατ εμε για το συστημα BAN να εχει γινει .
Παντως η σκεψη και η ιδεα ηταν πολυ καλη ( να μπαινουν ηλεκτροδια σε βαθος καπου 1 χιλιομετρο και να καταγραφουν αλλαγες του ηλεκτρισμου με τις ελαχιστες δονησεις,σαν τροπο προγνωσης )

Αν ειμαι λαθος στα παραπανω διόρθωσε με

----------

